# anyone in or arround WestLothian?



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

:newbie: from whitburn here! just wondered if there was anyone else on here from arround here?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a few. I'm a regular visitor and previous resident.

There has on occasion been a meeting or two in Bathgate.


----------



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

ahh i see matey, think i seen the thread actually, morrisons carpark yeah? would be good to maybe get one going in the newyear once my corsa is a lil bit closer to par!

where do ya stay now?


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Livingston here, blue dc5 type r


----------



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

seen you about mate your teg is lovely! i'm in a wee ****er of a corsa as its a first car, ill give ya a flash if i see ya!


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

jordanw38 said:


> seen you about mate your teg is lovely! i'm in a wee ****er of a corsa as its a first car, ill give ya a flash if i see ya!


Thanks mate! I'll keep an eye out for you. Be prepared for your bank balance to take a beating if your just getting into detailing!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Over in Falkirk, though in Bathgate regularly for RD. Rintoul!


----------



## MarcR (Sep 30, 2013)

Broxburn Here

Clio 182 Trophy (Red)
Escort RS Turbo (Red)
Ford Puma (Red)


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

MarcR said:


> Broxburn Here
> 
> Clio 182 Trophy (Red)
> Escort RS Turbo (Red)
> Ford Puma (Red)


the promised land:thumb:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

me , I drive a little silver saxo with a plasti dip bra


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

live in currie 

work in Bathgate 


Tommy


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm in Bathgate as well,

BMW 330d touring


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

not been on for a while but i'm from whitburn
3 series convertible
meriva vxr


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

aiky007 said:


> not been on for a while but i'm from whitburn
> 3 series convertible
> meriva vxr


Enjoy the child minding tonite :thumb: 

Cheers

John


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea in Broxburn two. Got a grey seat ibiza fr.


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

Livingston for me


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Bluebear said:


> Livingston for me


I'm sure I sometimes see you at the morrisons roundabout on weekdays, about half past ten ?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Falkirk / Grangemouth area but occasionally up in Whitburn at Extreme Motorsport.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

benjay said:


> i'm sure i sometimes see you at the morrisons roundabout on weekdays, about half past ten ?


stalker ??:d


----------



## iamryan (Nov 9, 2011)

Originaly from bathgate, live in livingston.. can be seen all over west lothian in my pink (faded) civic with the nose on the deck and **** in the air


----------



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

iamryan said:


> Originaly from bathgate, live in livingston.. can be seen all over west lothian in my pink (faded) civic with the nose on the deck and **** in the air


Think i've seen you about mate, JDM Ek9?


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in Grangemouth bud, silver blob eye impreza


----------



## iamryan (Nov 9, 2011)

jordanw38 said:


> Think i've seen you about mate, JDM Ek9?


Theres a few jdm ek9's kicking about mate.. cant miss mine tho


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Am in Whitburn a fair amount, drive an silver alfa 147 with black alloys


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in Falkirk when's I'm not working


----------



## DavidCowen (Feb 7, 2013)

West Calder - VIB 68 - AUDI TT MK2


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Who would be up for a west lothian meet?


----------

